# Licking walls



## Chanel (Mar 5, 2013)

Sometimes Molly will go over to the wall and lick it. She seems to favor the wall next to the washer machine and dryer although she has licked a couple other walls. One time she even licked the plastic on the outlet. Does anybody know why she does this or how I can stop her from doing it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My cat Beep is obsessed with licking a dining room chair. It has a rough, tweed type fabric on it, and she licks it all the time. I am guessing she just likes the texture of hte fabric. Not sure why your kitty is liking the walls, that is odd. Maybe just a weird cat thing.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

They have a bitter apple spray that may work...not sure why they do it and sure someone here will 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Is it doing any harm -- to cat or wall? If you use the bitter apple then maybe you'll never find out why Molly does it.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

one of my old cats loved to just randomly go to the wall and start licking it...Im guessing it has something to do with texture on their tongue *shrugs*


----------



## Chanel (Mar 5, 2013)

It doesn't seem like it's doing any harm to her or the wall. My husband and I are only concerned with her licking the outlet but we think we pretty much stopped that, it's the wall that she is into more. We just thought maybe there was a reason for it. I may have to try the bitter apple spray and see what happens. Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantasmox (Aug 3, 2011)

My dog started doing that randomly one day and actually started nibbling a hole into the wall with his front teeth. My dad said it's because he liked the salty taste? I've personally never tasted a wall so I'm not sure if this is true haha... After my dad patched it up, the dog stopped (probably the smell of the fresh paint turned him off). I'm not sure what even made him want to taste the wall in the first place. That doesn't help with your need for a reason but you're not alone :lol:


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I've got a licker in my bunch of 3. She loves to lick ruff unfinished wood. She prefers under nightstands, side tables, and under chairs. She's my only licker and does it mostly in the mornings. Very odd.......but so is she. Love that about her.


----------

